# FreeBSD 9.1 Virtualbox 64bit guest problem



## oliwiak82 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello,

I have installed Virtualbox (4.1.22_OSE r80657) on host freebsd9.1 FreeBSD 9.1 64bit. Now I would like to run a 64bit virtual guest however *I* have a problem with running it.



> VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Certain guests (e.g. OS/2 and QNX) require this feature.
> 
> Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.




```
dmesg |more
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8400  @ 2.26GHz (2261.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x10676  Family = 6  Model = 17  Stepping = 6
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x8e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 1993904128 (1901 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <DELL   M09    >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ctl: CAM Target Layer loaded
acpi0: <DELL M09    > on motherboard
```

VT support is enabled in the BIOS and works fine under Windows. Logs from the machine in attachments.

Any support would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 30, 2013)

Please put files you want people to see on a public-accessible web site like pastebin.com.

When you created the VM, did you specify it as a FreeBSD 64-bit guest?


----------



## oliwiak82 (Mar 31, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please put files you want people to see on a public-accessible web site like pastebin.com.
> 
> When you created the VM, did you specify it as a FreeBSD 64-bit guest?



Hello Sir,
Yes I did.

http://pastebin.com/676VZixL
http://pastebin.com/sFbKiyqF


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2013)

How did you install VirtualBox?  And why the older version?


----------



## oliwiak82 (Mar 31, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> How did you install VirtualBox?  And why the older version?



I have installed it with [CMD=""]pkg_add -r virtualbox-ose[/CMD] and [CMD=""]pkg_add -r virtualbox-ose-kmod[/CMD]

I also had to export package source due the (http://www.freebsd.org/news/2012-compromise.html) to :

[CMD=""]setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.si.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-9-stable/Latest/[/CMD]


----------



## luckylinux (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure if I can help, but AFAIK if you want to have the latest version of a given application you'd better install it using ports, not packages.

Strangely enough the port (http://www.freebsd.org/ports/) seem to provide the same version you installed, even though at http://www.freshports.org/emulators/virtualbox-ose/ it's written that virtualbox-ose 4.2.6 is available (again not the latest version).
Since it's not an ufficial site you'd better wait until someone else confirms the reliability of that source.

Hopefully @wblock@ or other more experienced users will be able to help you more.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2013)

The current version in ports is 4.2.6.  Of course, if you are using an old ports tree, there are numerous steps in /usr/ports/UPDATING that should be done before trying to install it.  See Upgrading FreeBSD Ports for an overview.


----------



## oliwiak82 (Mar 31, 2013)

Let me update ports and then compile Virtualbox. But *I* don't think this is a version problem.


----------



## oliwiak82 (Apr 1, 2013)

I found the problem. It was a wrong BIOS setup at the end. Enabling virtualization support for Dell Latitude E6400 :


```
In the Virtualization Support tree:
    - Virtualization, select Enable, Apply
    - VT for Direct I/O Access, select Enable, Apply
    - Trusted Execution, do NOT select Enable <----------- (in my case this was enabled)
```

Thanks for all help and effort.


----------

